
Will the White House Order New Federal Architecture to Be Classical? - simonsarris
https://www.architecturalrecord.com/articles/14466-will-the-white-house-order-new-federal-architecture-to-be-classical
======
a3n
Is Albert Speer still available?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Speer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Speer)

